# Oothecae: how do they make them?



## Stefan (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, well I've watched them make oothecae, and from what I could see, they kind of 'beat' or 'whisk' a fluid in their abdomen and secrete it as a foam, the way you make meringue.

How can they produce perfect oothecae without looking?

How are the delicate flaps and holes made? Why don't they seal over?

How are the eggs deposited? I don't see an ovipositor rising to the top of the ootheca with every new layer to lay eggs that are vertically placed in perfect chambers.

Does anyone know?

Kindest regards,

Stefan.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 15, 2007)

Its part of their instinct also if you look close enough you will see those two little sticks sticking off the side and those make the design and flaps. and after she makes a few layers she puts the abdomen in the middle and lays a few eggs then continues.


----------



## athicks (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is a video from Youtube of a female laying the ootheca. It's an interesting thing to see, but it has to explaned by instinct.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_zBjU2Q36E


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's the video that I made:


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 18, 2007)

I guess it must be their instinct on how to make certain shape of ootheca, occasionally you get some deformed looking or different sizes of oothecae but most of the time the pattern and shape remain the same. I have a chance to watch one of my odontomantis female laying her ootheca recently, it is always cool seeing one.












very proud of her own "creation"!!


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice photo!


----------



## Stefan (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone  

Yen, thanks for those photos. That species is beautiful.

OGIGA, was her ooth really that brown in real life? I was surprised to see the foam being produced brown instead of white.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, it really is that dark. Looks like it's dark brown covered with frost that's been tinted brown. All stagmomantis oothecae look nearly the same, right?


----------

